# WMA/Public Duck Hunting any good walk up spots



## mjarboe (Dec 22, 2008)

I just went duck hunting for my first time last weekend on a private lease (invited) so I would like to get more experience.

Are there any good areas I can go to walk streams/creeks and possibly jump up a few duck as well as scout out areas.


----------



## ringy (Dec 22, 2008)

I should have a standard reply to all threads:  Get a map and scout


----------



## kscoggins (Dec 22, 2008)

get on the dnr website and look at some local wma's, look on google earth and topo maps for creeks and swamps.  Most people here don't say much about hunting spots because if you have ducks, everyone will want to come and hunt, before long, your buddies are bringin more people and you get pushed out.  I hate its like that because the sport is a lot of fun with a group of friends but most people that have a place to hunt have either put in a lot of time scouting or just got lucky and something fell in their lap.  I consider myself lucky if I actually kill birds or hunt on over %50 of my outings.  A lot of my time is looking for new water or where the ducks are working in my places to hunt.  Good luck man.


----------



## wingding (Dec 23, 2008)

kscoggins said:


> get on the dnr website and look at some local wma's, look on google earth and topo maps for creeks and swamps.  Most people here don't say much about hunting spots because if you have ducks, everyone will want to come and hunt, before long, your buddies are bringin more people and you get pushed out.  I hate its like that because the sport is a lot of fun with a group of friends but most people that have a place to hunt have either put in a lot of time scouting or just got lucky and something fell in their lap.  I consider myself lucky if I actually kill birds or hunt on over %50 of my outings.  A lot of my time is looking for new water or where the ducks are working in my places to hunt.  Good luck man.


----------



## bjgrant1967 (Dec 23, 2008)

-just put your time in and go find them. 
you might not make it this year but do the work yourself


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 23, 2008)

*public land*


----------



## cut'em (Dec 23, 2008)

mjarboe said:


> I just went duck hunting for my first time last weekend on a private lease (invited) so I would like to get more experience.
> 
> Are there any good areas I can go to walk streams/creeks and possibly jump up a few duck as well as scout out areas.



Man you must be new to the site or at least this part of it. No one on here is going to give away their little woodie holes. But give alatoona a try if your close enough to it.


----------



## mjarboe (Dec 23, 2008)

Let me rephrase.  Is walking along streams, creeks, etc on public/WMA land an effective method of hunting duck since I don't have decoys or good at calling?  Any suggestions of area that are conducive to that woudl be very helpful, especially for a beginner.

I appreciate the apprehension to tell in a public forum where a good place to go is and have it ruined by the masses and a newbie.

I 'm sure I will be more comments about this, but in comparison I also just started fly fishing this year and the forums have been very helpful about give surprisingly good suggestions on places to go and how to fish different areas. It might not be the same but they seem to be much more willing to get more people into the sport.


----------



## mjarboe (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry for all the typos, thought I had spell check on.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 23, 2008)

mjarboe said:


> Let me rephrase.  Is walking along streams, creeks, etc on public/WMA land an effective method of hunting duck since I don't have decoys or good at calling?  Any suggestions of area that are conducive to that woudl be very helpful, especially for a beginner.
> 
> I appreciate the apprehension to tell in a public forum where a good place to go is and have it ruined by the masses and a newbie.
> 
> I 'm sure I will be more comments about this, but in comparison I also just started fly fishing this year and the forums have been very helpful about give surprisingly good suggestions on places to go and how to fish different areas. It might not be the same but they seem to be much more willing to get more people into the sport.



Every creek, pond, lake, and mud hole has fish in it. They aren't a limited supply. Fly fishing is completely different than shootin ducks. I hope you realize this. Learning the hard way is the only way you are going to learn unless you have good friends


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 23, 2008)

mjarboe said:


> Let me rephrase.  Is walking along streams, creeks, etc on public/WMA land an effective method of hunting duck since I don't have decoys or good at calling?  Any suggestions of area that are conducive to that woudl be very helpful, especially for a beginner.
> 
> I appreciate the apprehension to tell in a public forum where a good place to go is and have it ruined by the masses and a newbie.
> 
> I 'm sure I will be more comments about this, but in comparison I also just started fly fishing this year and the forums have been very helpful about give surprisingly good suggestions on places to go and how to fish different areas. It might not be the same but they seem to be much more willing to get more people into the sport.




dont expect ant help from these guys!


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 23, 2008)

91xjgawes said:


> dont expect ant help from these guys!



why dont you help then?


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Dec 23, 2008)

Toona, west point, lake juilette, heard redlands is covered up with ducks, guntersville (alabama), rocky mtn pfa (rome), bond swamp below macon(but you cant hunt ducks there),  sweetwater creek state park(but call me before you go so i can see how many ducks you get before you get put in handcuffs),  paulding forest  has 3 lakes on it, theres a beaver pond on pine log wma, lanier, coosa river(float and walk through the woods) carrington lakes (all you paulding co duck hunters know what im talking about...   

Just scout while you hunt, where there is water, there is waterfowl.  Ride around looking for backwoods water and get permission to hunt.


----------



## CraigM (Dec 23, 2008)

mjarboe said:


> Let me rephrase.  Is walking along streams, creeks, etc on public/WMA land an effective method of hunting duck since I don't have decoys or good at calling?  Any suggestions of area that are conducive to that woudl be very helpful, especially for a beginner.
> 
> I appreciate the apprehension to tell in a public forum where a good place to go is and have it ruined by the masses and a newbie.
> 
> I 'm sure I will be more comments about this, but in comparison I also just started fly fishing this year and the forums have been very helpful about give surprisingly good suggestions on places to go and how to fish different areas. It might not be the same but they seem to be much more willing to get more people into the sport.





I will tell you that all the decoys and the best calls in the world will not help you if you are not where the ducks want to be.

Jump shooting can be effective if you can get close enough to the birds, but you aren't really going to learn anything from that.

research nearby WMA's or public lakes and go check them out.

I will say in this sport never expect the ducks to be in the same spot every time.  We saw hundreds of mallards last sunday but couldn't get them in on us.  Monday morning we saw maybe 20-30 ducks


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 23, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> why dont you help then?



shoot, i need help myself... but i def know here is not the place to get it....


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 23, 2008)

91xjgawes said:


> shoot, i need help myself... but i def know here is not the place to get it....



I'm sure you will get any question answered except WHERE TO HUNT... research it


----------



## mjarboe (Dec 23, 2008)

To the responses that were helpful thank you!  Again I understand the desire to not share your best spots, but am surprised at the lack of helpfullness by some.

I will keep my questions here to the general and will look for other help else where.

I will say that most people on here probably enjoy guns, hunting, fishing and the outdoors. Today fewer and fewer people get out and enjoy these sports because, unlike in the past when most people had a family farm, father/uncle that showed them these skills, today someone that wants to get started doesn't know where to begin.  

My parents aren't outdoorsy, but I always loved guns and fishing.  I now belong to a private range and people trip over themselves to help you and encourage new people to come out.  Most people let others use their guns and ammo just to make sure that they enjoy it and come back out.  Same for my experience with fly fishing (trout can be very spooky and have heard a lot of complaing on forums about newbies scaring fish away)

I by no means want to offend anyone on here, because any help is better than none. 

One other question would joining the local chapter of DU be any better?


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 23, 2008)

JUSTO & BELLA said:


> Toona, west point, lake juilette, heard redlands is covered up with ducks, guntersville (alabama), rocky mtn pfa (rome), bond swamp below macon(but you cant hunt ducks there),  sweetwater creek state park(but call me before you go so i can see how many ducks you get before you get put in handcuffs),  paulding forest  has 3 lakes on it, theres a beaver pond on pine log wma, lanier, coosa river(float and walk through the woods) carrington lakes (all you paulding co duck hunters know what im talking about...
> 
> Just scout while you hunt, where there is water, there is waterfowl.  Ride around looking for backwoods water and get permission to hunt.



I can't believe you gave away all those prime locales, Jake and Bowman gonna be on you like white on rice.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 23, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> I can't believe you gave away all those prime locales, Jake and Bowman gonna be on you like white on rice.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 23, 2008)

huntindawg said:


> I can't believe you gave away all those prime locales, Jake and Bowman gonna be on you like white on rice.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a joke guys, Jake you ever get that joker over at the refuge straightened out on what a canned hunt was?


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 23, 2008)

yep sho did


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 24, 2008)

mjarboe said:


> I just went duck hunting for my first time last weekend on a private lease (invited) so I would like to get more experience.
> 
> Are there any good areas I can go to walk streams/creeks and possibly jump up a few duck as well as scout out areas.



sorry you havent gotton much useful info. most people on here arent gonna give you the time of day when it comes to ducks. from the way they act about ducks you'd think they were on the endangered species list!! ,,,,anyways back to your question,,,,i see your from Alpharetta,,,kinda a ways from me down here in Dublin BUT there are 2 WMA's here....River Bend and Beaver Dam. They are pretty much on opposite ends of the county but both are GREAT places to shoot ducks. I dont go there often because i hate hunting public land but i do go there sometimes with buddies and usually have good shoots. Riverbend WMA has a "DU hole" but im not positive on whether or not you can hunt it. Last time i was there it was dry but that was 2 months ago and ive heard it full now. As for your method of "jump shooting" ducks. YEah it can be done, might be a little tuff though. Right now there is TONS of water at River Bend. Its right on the Oconee River and the dead rivers  are FULL. Ive killed woodies, hooded mergansers, teal, and mallards on BOTH holes. Hope this helps


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 24, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> sorry you havent gotton much useful info. most people on here arent gonna give you the time of day when it comes to ducks. from the way they act about ducks you'd think they were on the endangered species list!!



they should be in georgia.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 24, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> they should be in georgia.



haha...true for the most part


----------



## chase870 (Dec 24, 2008)

mjarboe said:


> To the responses that were helpful thank you!  Again I understand the desire to not share your best spots, but am surprised at the lack of helpfullness by some.
> 
> I will keep my questions here to the general and will look for other help else where.
> 
> ...



Go on and offend them its a full contact sport. Any of the WMA's on a river will have a few wood ducks on them, maybe more or big ducks you never know. Ocmullgee has alot of river bottom swamp as well, as far as lakes etc. yes alot of these guys wont tell you anything. Ducks migrate so I dont mind to much if somebody else hunts them too, they might be gone before I get a chance to hunt them. Georgia has a few ducks but its not a prime flyway, with the exception  of the coast where they get more birds. One thing for sure you caint kill'em at the house so go ahead and hunt make your mistakes and if it gets to ruff on ya let me know.


----------



## birddog07 (Dec 24, 2008)

Good luck man i know its hard 2 find some good holes but it takes work the best way is  just get out there and start lookn the best way is to find where they sleep if u can get n the bedroom or the dinner table u will have it made just watch out 4 the man


----------

